

Kernel.org is back - DallaRosa
http://www.kernel.org/

======
timdorr
Looks like it's still propagating. I see kernel.org is up, but unfortunately
android.git.kernel.org is not back up.

~~~
DallaRosa
yeah、i'm also waiting for android.kernel.org to be back

------
jrhorn424
Where? Down for maintenance on my end.

~~~
bjshdq
yeah,me too.

